# stuff you don't do while surf fish



## tailsup3998 (Sep 22, 2015)

okay y'all I went to Sargent this past weekend and of course beginning of the bull red run everyone and there uncle that thought they knew what a redfish looked like were there. and multiple had no clue about a few things you never do when surf fishing the first thing I see when I hot the sand is high tide and I get about 300yds down the beach when someone decided there PVC rod holders couldn't get wet so the put them in the smack dab middle of the road with there truck on the other side of the road so. they were blocking the beach no way around them till they mover there lines SO 1. PVC ROD HOLDERS CAN GET WET THEY WONT MELT OR RUST SO PUT THEM ON THE EDGE OF THE WATER EVEN AT HIGH TIDE THERE IS NO Worries friends. after. that I find I nice empty spot a good 300-400 yds on not side of me with no body. about a hour in I notice a does stop in front of my beach rig back up and pack 50' from my rod holder then he starts breaking out the new (tag still on them ) long lines. and got ****** when I asked him to move down I mean there is 300 yds both ways why put you long lines 50' away from mine. I guess what um getting at in this post is give other long liners space and PVC ROD HOLDERS CAN GET WET KEEP THEM OUT THE D**N ROAD


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I understand your frustration. What I want to know is did you catch anything?


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, welcome to 2cool.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen. Welcome to 2cool...unless you're gonna gripe alot and not post pics. Have I mentioned pics?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh to be 19 again!


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

rich folk problems!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

If we are going to gripe, I would like to start with people who jamb their whole hand/arm in a big reds gills, throw it up over their shoulder and walk around with it for a while, then claim to release it. Good job their sparky.

Oh, and welcome to 2cool. Looks like you are out to make friends and influence people, what with that super first post and all.


----------



## tailsup3998 (Sep 22, 2015)

this is my new account my old account saltlife3998 I forgot my password but I didn't get to fish as hard as if like due the the inlaws joining me lol what a joy that was more pics coming this weekend for sure


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, maybe it sounds a little gripey, but people who think they own the world can get under your skin real fast. Problem is, they're everywhere.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*...*



HydraSports said:


> If we are going to gripe, I would like to start with people who jamb their whole hand/arm in a big reds gills, throw it up over their shoulder and walk around with it for a while, then claim to release it. Good job their sparky.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to 2cool. Looks like you are out to make friends and influence people, what with that super first post and all.


Maybe he put his tag on that one??????


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Best to stay laid back enjoy life, let the game unfold, and make moves like a river boat captian. Never know when the douvhe that parks so close to you has a friend and she brings all her friends. Pink snapper much better..Bullreds are dime a dozen, easy peezy. C cup and up much better than any bullred under 47"


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> If we are going to gripe, I would like to start with people who jamb their whole hand/arm in a big reds gills, throw it up over their shoulder and walk around with it for a while, then claim to release it. Good job their sparky.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to 2cool. Looks like you are out to make friends and influence people, what with that super first post and all.


I only do that when I don't have a gaff to hook in their eye socket to drag them around.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome to 2Cool.....................I think.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome to 2cool and don't let the spelling, comma, run on sentence police ruin you posting. :walkingsm


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> HydraSports said:
> 
> 
> > If we are going to gripe, I would like to start with people who jamb their whole hand/arm in a big reds gills, throw it up over their shoulder and walk around with it for a while, then claim to release it. Good job their sparky.
> ...


I think we believe that statement with that beautiful avatar you have...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

IrishSharker said:


> I think we believe that statement with that beautiful avatar you have...


Do you have a problem with people keeping and eating sharks? I've been tagging sharks for the National Marine Fisheries Service Cooperative Shark Tagging Program since 1989, and in that time I've probably killed and ate under 50, the rest get tagged and released. The scalloped hammerhead in my avatar happen to get hooked in the gills and was dead before it got to the boat and I'm not gonna throw a dead shark back in the water when I can eat it.


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

You can eat all the sharks you want there bud..... But you cant come out with a statement about killing bull reds for no reason and not expect a reaction from people who would love to see this fishery stay the way it is. I also know hammer's can be finicky fish, but you don't have to have your avatar be you in the back of pickup with a quality Texas fish all bloody like you've just slain some beast like its 1972. With all the people against Shark fishing seems like everyone that cares would make it their priority to keep it that way, but hell what do I know I haven't been tagging sharks for 25 year's.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I got a good one that everyone can agree on. How about the abandoned camps smoldering fire, broken chairs, food and drink trash, with a crippled pop up canopy skeleton that looks like a scene out of a Mad Max movie. I pick those up. Every one I see on the way off the beach. Takes 5 minutes to crush them into a somewhat 'organized' pile of **** and wrap it nice and tight like with some duct tape then chunk it in the dumpster located 100 yards from beach road. Those eye sores will be there for months otherwise. Some people don't make the world go around, but the government sure thinks my pay checks do! OK now back to whatever this thread turned into, I got my popcorn though I'll probably watch something else it's turning into a repeat episode that everyone's tired of.


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

Can we go back to the pink snapper? Your movie sounded better


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Just bring a couple loafs of bread and start feeding the seagulls, they are a lot of fun.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

IrishSharker said:


> You can eat all the sharks you want there bud..... But you cant come out with a statement about killing bull reds for no reason and not expect a reaction from people who would love to see this fishery stay the way it is. I also know hammer's can be finicky fish, but you don't have to have your avatar be you in the back of pickup with a quality Texas fish all bloody like you've just slain some beast like its 1972. With all the people against Shark fishing seems like everyone that cares would make it their priority to keep it that way, but hell what do I know I haven't been tagging sharks for 25 year's.


 My comment about gaffing bull reds was just to get a rise out of the P.E.T.A. people and tree huggers that have a problem with the way I handle fish, I see it worked. I'm all for protecting sharks, that's why I've spent over half my life tagging them. I've even volunteered my time to give presentations at schools so kids will understand how important sharks are to the worlds oceans and everyone that stops to talk to me on the beach when I'm tagging sharks gets a long speech about how important they are. I don't have a problem with people keeping them to eat, killing them for tournaments or to set a new record. The real problem is the long liners and netters killing them by the thousands for their fins. And just for the record, I probably catch and release more bull reds a year than anyone in the state of Texas, and I only have 1 or 2 a year die, usually from getting hooked in the gills. Carrying or lifting a bull red by it's gill plate, not it's gills, is perfectly safe for the fish and resting it on your shoulder or supporting it with your other hand is even better. These are not opinions, they are facts that I would be happy to show to anyone.


----------



## tailsup3998 (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm with shark chum he is one of the best surf fishers I know and after that day fishing with him he taught me more than everyone combined he is honestly the reason I'm still on the beach


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

Lol its not being with anyone... I'm not disagreeing that chums not good at catching reds or he's doesn't help others make it happen too. I realize the whole "skull dragging reds with a gaff" was a joke, but I believe if your gonna talk about teaching kids and others why sharks are so important why portrait yourself like you don't care and put on a front. Just as I don't agree killing a giant Shark just to get your name on a board and take a picture to brag while someone else could potentially catch that fish and make another memory with an amazing animal. You can't tell me people enjoy eating a 13ft tiger that sat In the sun all day waiting to be weighed and didn't take any precautions with the meat and only cared to fulfill their egos. I love Shark fishing and would love for it to be around forever and appreciate all people do to have this sport portraid in a decently positive manner.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I like turtles..


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Omg!!!*



MarkU said:


> I like turtles..


You just like turtles? That's jacked up and that's not enough!! I love them!!! Top that!!!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

loco4fishn said:


> You just like turtles? That's jacked up and that's not enough!! I love them!!! Top that!!!


Not as much as this kid.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

IrishSharker said:


> Lol its not being with anyone... I'm not disagreeing that chums not good at catching reds or he's doesn't help others make it happen too. I realize the whole "skull dragging reds with a gaff" was a joke, but I believe if your gonna talk about teaching kids and others why sharks are so important why portrait yourself like you don't care and put on a front. Just as I don't agree killing a giant Shark just to get your name on a board and take a picture to brag while someone else could potentially catch that fish and make another memory with an amazing animal. You can't tell me people enjoy eating a 13ft tiger that sat In the sun all day waiting to be weighed and didn't take any precautions with the meat and only cared to fulfill their egos. I love Shark fishing and would love for it to be around forever and appreciate all people do to have this sport portraid in a decently positive manner.


I agree that I'm not a good roll model for conservation, but you could be. Are you currently in a tagging program? If not I can help you get set up. Our opinions may differ, but out goal is the same, to protect sharks. If you want to change things than you have to get the "Laws" changed, not peoples opinions. When people kill big sharks for tournaments they are not breaking any laws, they are within their limits, they have their HMS permits, and they don't kill protected species. Now when they do break the law is when they take the shark after weigh in and dump it without utilizing the meat, but not everyone does that. A lot of them will clean the sharks after they are weighed in and give the meat away, and there is nothing wrong or illegal with that. Every year I find dozens of sharks on the beach with their jaws cut out, the carcass left to rot, and that to is illegal, but unless the people are caught there is nothing that can be done about it. If you don't like the way things are than do something about it. Go to these shark tournaments and make sure the meat don't go to waste, patrol the beach and make sure no one is killing sharks just for the jaws, and if you catch someone breaking the law call the game warden. If you really care about it that much than do something about it, you can make a difference. But if you really want to save sharks it has to be done on a federal level. Things will have to change all over the world and I'm not the person to make that happen, but you could be, if you want it bad enough, and I would help you anyway I could.


----------



## Lagunapadre (Nov 10, 2011)

It happened. I saw that guy with the poles blocking off the beach....I just shook my head and kept driving.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I wish the Haters would stick with Golf. Unfortunatly they are EVERYWHERE!!!!


----------



## tailsup3998 (Sep 22, 2015)

Lagunapadre said:


> It happened. I saw that guy with the poles blocking off the beach....I just shook my head and kept driving.


I did the same thing DUMB ADSSES


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Wow!!*



MarkU said:


> Not as much as this kid.


Dude!!! You're right!! I ain't got nothin on that! Lol


----------



## Megalodon27 (Aug 5, 2015)

LOL SharkChum I find the humor in your jokes.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

I shot CECIL


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Is this the line I stand in for the Pizz&Moan club ?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

the return of the S h a r k N a z i s!


----------

